# New iPad watch--who's in?



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I pre-ordered the new iPad on Wednesday for delivery on March 16.  Anyone else?  Check in here to post order updates and your impressions when you receive your new toy!

My order status changed last night from "processing" to "preparing for shipment".


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in!  My very first iPad   I ordered mine Thur night but it's showing Friday for some reason.  I had to get it engraved in order to get delivery on March 16th, non engraved showed shipping by March 19th.  Made no sense but oh well, I'll have it on release day ... happy dance!

Mine shows preparing for shipment as well 

Now to wait for more covers to come out so I can get one! 

ETA:  I ordered the 64g WiFi/4g AT&T in black.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

_Me too.....ordered the 16 GB white wifi on 3/8 and received shipping notification, so I should have it on Friday! . I'm excited...... I have the first generation iPad and will be happy to see some nice upgrades! _


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Me me - it's preparing to ship with a delivery date of 3/16.


----------



## Sucker4Romance (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm in. Ordered the 32g wifi 4G AT&T in white. My order has shipped for delivery this Friday


----------



## cls (Aug 18, 2010)

Add me in- mine shows as shipped! No tracking info but due for delivery on the 16th. Very excited about the changes from the 1st iPad. I'm looking forward to having the hot spot capacity.


----------



## Sucker4Romance (Sep 20, 2009)

@cls I worry how much data that will eat up on Verizon.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Buttercup said:


> I'm in! My very first iPad


You will love it!  I've got a first gen that I'm keeping and passing on to my 4 yr old. I love it--I'm just tired of sharing it; hence my order for the new iPad!

I've started obsessively checking my order status on the Apple website. I'm glad I got my order in while the delivery date was still 3/16. I've noticed that the website now shows all models shipping by 3/19. It took a lot of patience to get my order in, though. I tried to order as soon as the Apple store went back online after the launch event and the website kept timing out. I wasn't able to get my order to go through until Wednesday evening.


----------



## cls (Aug 18, 2010)

I only plan to use "hot spot" capacity for special occasions such as where my t-mobile phone has no service. Really excited to have camera on iPad without using connector kit, and being able to  immediately watch with apple TV. Friday seems a long time away.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Did anyone purchase AppleCare for their new iPad?  I did not purchase it when I bought my first iPad, and said iPad has been dropped any number of times (and has the resulting dents/scratches in the aluminum case to prove it!) and hasn't had any issues, so I'm not sure if I want to spend the money on the extended warranty.

I ordered the smart cover today in cream leather (new in box, from a 3rd party seller on Amazon--got it for $35 shipped!).  I'm sure I'll completely regret buying the lightest color cover option, but I didn't like any of the other leather or poly colors, and I think the cream will look really nice on the white iPad.  It may not arrive until after I get the iPad, though.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm in!

I'm replacing my original iPad with a new 64gb Wifi + 4G LTE version. My hubby's original iPad has an unlimited data subscription plan and I'm hoping to transfer it over to my device. He never leaves wifi and I travel all over the place constantly. It makes sense to me, but talking him into is another story!

I did get the AppleCare with this one. I had it on both of our originals ones, and we used it on hubby's. Just a couple of weeks ago he noticed a thin blue line running down the side of his iPad screen. A pixel problem of some sort, but we couldn't fix it. He took it in and had it replaced with a new iPad with no questions asked. Love the service. Our two iPads together have seen quite a bit of use and been all over the world. They seem pretty durable, but I'm sure it's just a matter of time. With the accident coverage included, it seemed a no-brainer. 

I'm thinking of the smart cover, I like the ones with the back coverage. Haven't really decided yet. 

I also need to sell my current iPad once I get the new one in my hands. I have a 64gb Wifi original, which looks like it might be worth about $300 or so. That will help offset the cost of the new one.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Got a shipping notice this morning!  My iPad is in Ontario, CA and will be delivered on Friday.  Wish Apple wasn't putting holds on the deliveries so that the new iPads could be delivered before Friday!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine has shipped as well!  I am getting the black 64GB Verizon one   I can't wait!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Just got my shipped notice for my 64 wifi black... Delivery for Friday the 16th...  I got the AppleCare + 

I didn't go with the AT&T model because I have the iPhone and I will still have my old iPad 1 that is AT&T if I need it.  I only travel a few times a year and the service after the hurricane was spotty at best.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I am waiting for AT&T to get back to me about my unlimited plan.  If I do upgrade, it will definitely be black this time.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm in for a Verizon white 64g LTE this time. Can't wait to play with it on Friday.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

planet_janet said:


> I ordered the smart cover today in cream leather (new in box, from a 3rd party seller on Amazon--got it for $35 shipped!). I'm sure I'll completely regret buying the lightest color cover option, but I didn't like any of the other leather or poly colors, and I think the cream will look really nice on the white iPad. It may not arrive until after I get the iPad, though.


If it turns out to be too light, you can always dye it. This was originally tan, then treated with leather oil:










You can read about it in This thread on Macrumors (starts on page 2).


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I just got shipping notification!  Woohoo! 

It's in Shenzhen China, delivery by end of day on Friday the 16th, can't wait to try out the new cool toy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I am going to upgrade my iPad 1 and hand it down to my 13 year old son. I have a large Best Buy Gift card to use, so I'm going to wait for that....I'm worried it might take me a long time to be able to get one at Best Buy though


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

geko29 said:


> If it turns out to be too light, you can always dye it. This was originally tan, then treated with leather oil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fantastic! I was going to go with red, but that looks really great. Appreciate your post very much.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I just ordered one (white wi fi 64 GB) and I was told 2-3 weeks for delivery....   How are you guys getting them delivered for the 19th?


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

pugmom said:


> I just ordered one (white wi fi 64 GB) and I was told 2-3 weeks for delivery....  How are you guys getting them delivered for the 19th?


Apple had a quantity of new iPads available for pre-order starting on 3/7 after the launch event. This first batch of iPads will be delivered this Friday (in the U.S.). Once that batch sold out, the next wave of pre-ordered iPads came with a ship date of March 19. Once that batch sold out, the 2-3 week shipping estimates started.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

geko29 said:


> If it turns out to be too light, you can always dye it. This was originally tan, then treated with leather oil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks really nice!


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

Ordered the 32g wifi in black to be picked up at the Apple Store. My very first iPad and I'm starting to feel a bit giddy. Of course it could just be the wine.   I just hope they don't sell it before I can pick it up after work! I get off at 12:45pm, so I'm hoping I have it in my hot little hands by 1:30 or 2pm.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I ordered mine on Thursday night, when it was still at March 16. It still says the 16th, and I haven't gotten an email saying otherwise, but it's still sitting at "processing." I'll feel so much better once it ships!

I skipped the last generation, so I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

So I've been trying to duplicate the darkened leather picture above. I bought a tan leather smart cover yesterday and some mink oil. So far my tan cover is a lovely shade of uh, tan.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Mine says Ships March 19, Delivers by March 23. I could have sworn when I ordered it said delivers on March 19, but I guess I can wait.

I double checked the AT&T website before I ordered to be sure I could transfer our grandfathered unlimited data plan from our iPad 1 to the new one, and it looks like it won't be a problem.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I just got my smart cover! The FedEx guy said he's delivered a ton of them this week. He's a bit...concerned about Friday! If he is going to deliver an iPad for each of the covers he's delivered, he's going to be very, very busy!

My iPad is now preparing for shipment and is still scheduled for Friday.


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

Mine shipped on the 9th but the status says it is being held because "future delivery date requested" - so I guess the 16th it is, but it would be nice if the package accidentally was delivered early.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine is coming UPS which is a bummer since they usually deliver here late in the day or early evening   But it's made it to Lexington KY from Shenzhen China, now all it has to do is come west!


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Hoping to get mine at Walmart early Friday morning.  If not available I'll order it as soon as I get home.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Very excited for all the folks getting new iPads!  Let us know how you like or rather love them!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine moved from future delivery requested and held in Pa. To in transit in Newark NJ.... Whoooo hoooo!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

So here's my tan leather cover with about 6 applications of mink oil. So far I'm pretty happy, though I wish it was a bit darker.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Jeff, it looks nice!  

My iPad is in town!  How on earth am I possibly going to wait until as late as 3pm tomorrow?!  Hopefully it gets delivered earlier in the day rather than later.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks, janet.

I know what you mean about waiting til 3, so I called FedEx and am having them hold it at the station. I'll be able to pick it up at 8:30am now. =)


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Heck, knowing UPS I may not have mine until 8pm, they've delivered that late to me before.  I really hope not though, I don't want to be stuck home ALL day.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Still waiting (no so patiently) for FedEx to knock on my door.  My iPad went out for delivery 1.5 hrs ago.  Come ON already, LOL!


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

planet_janet said:


> Still waiting (no so patiently) for FedEx to knock on my door. My iPad went out for delivery 1.5 hrs ago. Come ON already, LOL!


Me, too! I'm ready to go track down my FedEx guy and get it. He's so sweet; he'd probably just laugh at me as he handed it over. Patience has never been my strong suite.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Do you have to be home to sign for it?


----------



## cls (Aug 18, 2010)

Mine is here, delivered to my office, and I turned it on to get started. Then I was given a choice to set up as a new IPad or restore from a backup. Well, I didn't think to bring my laptop from home, so I guess I will need to wait a little longer to use it as I want to transfer everything-Know I should be working anyway, but it is so tempting.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

At Best Buy over lunch...They still had the 64gig wifi in stock!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I wonder if you can restore from an iCloud backup?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I wonder if you can restore from an iCloud backup?


Just did, though I did have to plug it into my computer to sync afterwards. A message popped up about some apps not being able to be downloaded. So it's on 73/129 at the moment.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

It's been on the truck for four hours now.    My theory is that since I live relatively close to the Fed Ex distribution center, the driver went out to the furthest delivery locations first, and then will hit the delivery locations that are closest to where he has to return at the end of the day.  Doesn't he realize that it's my birthday and this iPad is my birthday present to myself?  Sheesh!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Just signed for my new iPad 10 minutes ago!  Woo hoo!  It was 89% charged out of the box.  I'm setting it up as a new iPad--I don't want to copy over the 3 pages of kids' apps that are on my iPad 1.    The retina display is amazing.  So glad I chose white...it's so pretty!


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

_Got home about an hour ago and am typing this on my new iPad! It was a snap to set up and so far is working beautifully! I will be putting it through its paces! 

I'm lucky. Mine was delivered by UPS and our delivery gal is a charm, so mine was delivered by 2:30. I hope all of you receive yours soon. _


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

planet_janet said:


> The retina display is amazing.


So best buy talked me into the Zagg Invishield screen protector with free installation and now I'm worried that I'm not seeing the screen in allots glory. I may have to find a friend with a nekkid screen to compare


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Enjoy them everyone!!!

Really jealous - but I really need to save up for an Air for school work, THEN a new iPad. 

I think.

But it would have stunk to have had it coming UPS today - my guy is on vacation and I don't have the temp guys phone number. I would have had to have waited... instead of stalking the regular one down (who am I kidding, if i had had one coming I would have made the regular guy tell me where to go stalk the temp guy   as it was he grilled me about where i ran into him on Monday, especially after he found out they had 2 guys on the route!)


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the dictation thing. That could be cool for KB posting. As long as your alone...


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I decided to buy mine at Walmart.  I went to the closest 24 hour one at 11:20 pm Thursday night.  I was 9th in line and quickly found out they didn't have any 64gig ones.  I left and went to another Walmart.  Tenth in line for 10 in stock.  Two people ahead of me dropped out when they found out they couldn't get what they wanted.  When I got to the register I asked for a 64 gig and I got one.  I didn't even think about what they charged me.  I got home, looked at the box and saw that instead of just wifi it also had AT&T 4 g.  I said oh we'll and loaded it up.  We'll use the 4g when we go on vacation.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I had not really planned to buy a new ipad (I bought a refurbished original ipad last year when they dropped the prices) but I had to go to WalMart for a few items Friday morning so I stopped by the electronics department to see if they had any of the new ipads.  Well, yes, yes they did.  Totally did not expect that.  So, I walked out with a 16 gig wifi model!  I'm so glad I did.  The screen is amazing.  Now I'm drooling over an Oberon case.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm really enjoying the new iPad.  Going from the first gen to the new model is a nice upgrade.  I really like the dictation feature--very handy for email and google searches.  I'm just enjoying having an iPad that's loaded with whatever *I* want--not page after page of kids' games.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh man do I love the dictation! I used it the other night to put a few camping recipes in the notes. Totally awesome.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.697810,-121.635373


----------



## MDB (Dec 31, 2010)

planet_janet said:


> I'm really enjoying the new iPad. Going from the first gen to the new model is a nice upgrade. I really like the dictation feature--very handy for email and google searches. I'm just enjoying having an iPad that's loaded with whatever *I* want--not page after page of kids' games.


I agree! My iPad 2 has been given to my husband and will be used by our nieces when they visit. No manly or little girl apps on my new toy.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> Oh man do I love the dictation! I used it the other night to put a few camping recipes in the notes. Totally awesome.
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.697810,-121.635373


It does seem remarkably accurate


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Got a 64GB WiFi!  No wait in the Apple store at 1200 noon on the first day.  I have a iPad 1 which I will continue to use.  It meets my needs.  I think my DH will be adopting the new iPad.  He had just started to show an interest in using mine.  The graphics are amazing.  I prefer reading my books on the kindles.  He has not adapted very well to his Kindle DX.  Still prefers paper.  We need space not clutter.  He insists on keeping all books.  Most of the things he reads are picture intensive car books.  I've loaded the Kindle PC on for him and his own Amazon account so he will not have to deal with my thousands of ebooks.  Maybe when the next iPad comes out, it'll be mine!  He chose a fern bold celtic Oberon to go with it.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

So excited for all the new iPad users out there.  Glad to hear you all are enjoying them and providing us with updates on the things you like.  As an iPad2 owner, me and hubby decided not to upgrade, but probably will on the next round.  Congrats to you all - keep the good info coming!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

chilady1 said:


> So excited for all the new iPad users out there. Glad to hear you all are enjoying them and providing us with updates on the things you like. As an iPad2 owner, me and hubby decided not to upgrade, but probably will on the next round. Congrats to you all - keep the good info coming!


Yes, I am planning on a maximum of every 2 years on my upgrades. Its too expensive for an annual upgrade

This guy agrees with me:
http://www.cultofmac.com/154142/why-you-will-never-need-to-upgrade-to-a-new-ipad-every-year/

"Yes, the new iPad is only marginally better than the iPad 2, just like last years iMacs were marginally better than the year before. You shouldn't feel the need to upgrade, and you never should need to upgrade your iPad every year. The iPad has been magical the entire time, and the iPad you own will continue to stay relevant for 2-3 years. That's the way it should be. Apple never disappointed us. We just forgot that true nerdgasms are hard to come-by."


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

My shiny new 64gb ATT iPad was delivered from the Apple online Store on Friday, and sent back on Saturday  

I discovered the ATT signal at my residence was barely 1 bar. I have really never followed which provider was the best, as my cell service has always been provided by my employer and I used whatever flavor they provided.

Hopefully Verizon wll be much better, the coverage map on their web site looks much better for my address than ATT - I shold have done just a bit more homework.

Now for the long wait until April 12th when the replacement arrives......


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Imagine my surprise to come home from a quick beach vacation and find two attempted delivery notices on my door! When I ordered, it had a delivery date of 3/19, but by the time I got my emailed receipt, it said Ships by: 3/19 and Delivers by: 3/23, so I was thinking oh well, I'll have it on Friday. I decided to take the family to the beach for a couple of days while I was waiting, and we got back around noon to find two delivery attempts had already been made. I'm going to pick it up at the UPS facility at 4:00. I'm so excited! 

I never did get any shipping emails, though. The last time I checked the website, it was still set for 3/23.


----------

